# All of North Korea's internet is out.



## GaleDribble (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/23/world/asia/attack-is-suspected-as-north-korean-internet-collapses.html

When Obuma said he'd respond proportionally to the Sony hacks I wonder if this is what he meant! Isn't the internet only for military and government officials in North Korea?


----------



## tonyg (Dec 22, 2014)

Yea, I was under the impression that the public has no access to the Internet.

I guess the "Internet down" is for the gov and military.


----------



## Kris (Dec 22, 2014)

Woah there. They have an entire /22! This was put up ~ 48 hours ago? 

https://nknetobserver.github.io

TBH I find it stupid to think the US directly has anything to do with this. We have a different style.

We'd take out the building where their entire 4 fibers land, precisely. Not a DDoS attack.

To be honest, what do you think they have bandwidth wise there? And what would it take to overpower it?  2 ecatel machines? Simple spoofed & amplified NTP attack on the /22?

*I don't think it took more than a IRC chatroom 20 minutes to do the needful and wait until the press catches on. *


----------



## William (Dec 22, 2014)

North Koreas networks are actually good protected (in China, their singlehomed upstream is China Telecom), needs some serious BW to take them down


----------



## Steven F (Dec 22, 2014)

This just in: Kim-Jung-Un takes down entire North Korean internet whilst streaming porn.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 22, 2014)

Steven F said:


> This just in: Kim-Jung-Un takes down entire North Korean internet whilst streaming porn.


Let's not forget that watching or making porn is illegal in North Korea and is punishable by death. Look up on the North Korea Unhasu Orchestra scandal for more info.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 22, 2014)

VenexCloud_Huiren said:


> Let's not forget that watching or making porn is illegal in North Korea and is punishable by death. Look up on the North Korea Unhasu Orchestra scandal for more info.


If so, then I can only imagine the popularity of underwear catalogs.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 22, 2014)

tonyg said:


> If so, then I can only imagine the popularity of underwear catalogs.


Other than nuclear energy and bombs, porn is also one of the most expensive things in North Korea


----------



## William (Dec 22, 2014)

Seems back online.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 22, 2014)

So they lost their single Satellite connection?

Oh bummer!


----------



## William (Dec 22, 2014)

Its actually a fiber to China since some years now, Intelsat is only backup.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 22, 2014)

William said:


> North Koreas networks are actually good protected (in China, their singlehomed upstream is China Telecom), needs some serious BW to take them down


Arbor says the peak attack size was just under 6 Gbps.


----------



## Kris (Dec 23, 2014)

Like I guessed. Small group who took out a gateway IP.

Not exactly serious BW...


----------



## Kris (Dec 23, 2014)

Kris said:


> Simple spoofed & amplified NTP attack on the /22?


*From the article:*

– All attacks (except for one) on the 21st and 22nd target port 53 (DNS) from either port 123 or 1900 (indicating NTP or SSDP reflection amplification).

*So essentially 6Gbps of amplified NTP / SSDP took the country offline.  :lol:** *


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 23, 2014)

Kris said:


> *From the article:*
> 
> – All attacks (except for one) on the 21st and 22nd target port 53 (DNS) from either port 123 or 1900 (indicating NTP or SSDP reflection amplification).
> 
> *So essentially 6Gbps of amplified NTP / SSDP took the country offline.  :lol:** *


They could have used some of that DDoS Protection from Staminus


----------



## William (Dec 23, 2014)

I highly doubt this numbers are correct due to the constant DDoS they usually get already.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> They could have used some of that DDoS Protection from Staminus


Looks like North Korea would be a perfect client for CC, considering their new DDoS protection offerings and all. :lol:


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2014)

WSWD said:


> Looks like North Korea would be a perfect client for CC, considering their new DDoS protection offerings and all. :lol:


^--- bahaha THIS!

Yeah North Korea is some weak sauce.   Chinese seem to utilize NK for host of things it appears - military.   That's the leash you yank to have NK mouth go shut.

I was hoping for an international incident when Dennis RODman and his band of washed up bballers were visiting NK.  Would have been more interesting entertainment than a so called comedy by two stoners  simulating the dastardly leader takedown.

US propaganda these days is just so dull.


----------



## mojeda (Dec 23, 2014)

At least they still manage to have a good time in NK.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Dec 23, 2014)

Kris said:


> *From the article:*
> 
> – All attacks (except for one) on the 21st and 22nd target port 53 (DNS) from either port 123 or 1900 (indicating NTP or SSDP reflection amplification).
> 
> *So essentially 6Gbps of amplified NTP / SSDP took the country offline.  :lol:** *


Too funny don't they realize that the world doesn't like idiots. They should keep hitting them for the rest of next year put them back to the stone age.


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 23, 2014)

@Enterprisevpssolutions

To be honest the so called "stone age" had a few perks:

- healthier ppl for one who didnt sit in front of a monitor all day long

- socialize: that word meant someting else interly also..

so i guess sometimes i'd like that stoneage back.. it only somes if elecricity fails for some reason..


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 23, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> @Enterprisevpssolutions
> 
> 
> To be honest the so called "stone age" had a few perks:
> ...


*cough* Wasn't the life expectancy like... 40?



fixidixi said:


> - socialize: that word meant someting else interly also..
> 
> 
> so i guess sometimes i'd like that stoneage back.. it only somes if elecricity fails for some reason..


Eh...  I guess if you mean socialize face-to-face, then yeah... I can't argue with you on that.

But North Korea doesn't really have consistent electricity if I remember correctly, and they still use those compact tapes!


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> *cough* Wasn't the life expectancy like... 40?


I see people up in my age / dating / peer group and I'll be the first one to say people look like hot steaming piles of garbage these days.

Honestly, I don't know many people I can honestly say have it together and aren't banged up, on booze, on drugs, or pile driving heaps of issued pharma drugs just to get through their weak a%% day by say meh, 40-50.  I know a few token outlayers, there aren't too many.

I remember how men use to work.  I remember short little men with vice-grips and sandpaper for hands.   I don't remember the whining we have today.   Most of them lived to ripe enough old ages.

Lots of those folks back then were far more preserved, less aging, way more fit than people today.

My point is, life expectancy of 78 in the US now and up from below 70 in 1960.     I see tons of 50-somethings that can't get around right.   Diabetics everywhere.  Masses of cancer.

When I look down the age range, bahaha.  Today's 18-30 year olds aren't going to make it to 78 or even 70.

In one of those books of stories, it says '... man's years shall number 120...'.

How many 120 year olds have we recorded?  Seen the shape they are in prior to all that?

Life isn't about the time you spend making and becoming fertilizer. It is about the experiences.  Sadly, in today's interrupted, always on, go-go-go environment, by 40 I can see droves of people wanting to self purge.  Expect life expectancy to drop in coming decades in the United States and other places that adopt the bad killer diet and habits.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 23, 2014)

The catch with life expectancy isn't that everyone could be expected to die off by 40 - but rather there were so many young-age deaths to greatly offset the number of people that lived to a ripe old age.  Remember, you're just looking at the mean result of age-at-deaths, not an accurate "you will be dead by X years" number.


----------



## Joshua-Epic (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't see why it was such a big fuss that their internet went down considering they don't even allow residents to utilize the internet, just government and military.


----------

